# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work 4 weeks into cycle test e

## Meloncap78

This is my first cycle. Pre cycle my total test was 334. I requested estro test along with test and lipids but for some reason they didn't do the estradoil test. Everything as far as bloods go is perfect. Hemocrit, cholesterol etc are all normal. I was concerned a bit about very elevated CRP but my doc said thats nothing to worry about. My test is UGL aquired from a friend locally so I am not sure how elevated my test should be at this point or what the quality of the gear would be considered. Bloods were drawn 3 days after last pin. I am also curious at this point if my Hemocrit is good etc after 4 weeks is it possible in the last 8 weeks of my cycle to get highly elevated?

----------


## Meloncap78

Bump? At what point in a test e cycle do hemocrit levels start to raise?

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> Bump? At what point in a test e cycle do hemocrit levels start to raise?


3-4 weeks for any testosterone and you see the jump start. It takes that long for the marrow to produce the first batch of accelerated cells.

OP you are at 47% HCT. Sides start creeping in 50. 55 they start to get bad. Any reason you did not do an E2. Nice Cholesterol levels.

----------


## Meloncap78

I asked for E2 but my doc didn't do it for some reason. My HCT was 47% at last years physical as well as before I started cycle. Is that a naturally high percentage already without test? This is my first cycle. Serious about Cholesterol?

----------


## Flatus78

Regarding your cholesterol your HDL(the "good" cholesterol) is borderline low but otherwise it looks great

----------

